# [Inkscape] Sprachvarianten ?



## akrite (10. Januar 2006)

Moin,

ich spiele hier gerade ein büschen mit Inkscape herum, und teste ob es sich gut in der Grundschule einsetzen läßt. Da in dieser Grundschule aber recht viele Sprachen gesprochen werden und ich es auch Kindern, die türkisch, kurdisch etc. sprechen, den Umgang damit erleichtern möchte und bei der Installation recht viele Sprachen irgendwie mitinstalliert werden, frage ich mich, wo kann ich die Sprache des UI umstellen ?

Dankbar für jede Antwort
Andreas


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Da ich eh grad schon Inkscape-Forum war (), hier mal etwas, was ich dort gefunden habe:
 => http://inkscape-forum.de/comments.php?DiscussionID=87&page=1#Item_0

Gruß


----------

